# I have an idea



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

OK, so with this new litter of pups, and seeing all of your pups, I am getting real excited about the babies growing and changing. I already posted pics of their mommy and daddy as pups and full grown, now it's your turn. If you have pics of your baby as a pup, please post it along with a pic of them all grown up. And since we are a multi-breed household, as I imagine many of you are, if the moderators say it's ok, maybe they will allow all breeds to be posted just for fun to see just how drastic they can change.

If you missed the original post, I will post them again. I will do the same with our other babies when I get a chance, but I just did these two because of their pups. My mother wants one, but she thinks she can just order up what she wants - applehead, long hair, good personality, not too big (geez mom, this isn't Burger King, you can't order it your way!)

Here is my Lizzie









And my Jack









Sorry about the size, I tried to resize them


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Lincoln and Bijoux



View attachment 6091
Lincoln 10 months

View attachment 6092
Lincoln 4 weeks

View attachment 6093
Bijoux 6 weeks

View attachment 6094
Bijoux 4 months


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls are not grown, so I am cheating a bit, but here goes:

Baby Ruby









10 month old Ruby









Baby Hope









10.5 month old Hope


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Even still babies, they have changed a lot!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

This is Daisy when she was about 3 weeks old and one of the first photos I have of her.










And this is Daisy last week (at 4 1/2 months) with her 'broken' ears <3










You can see she's changed colour quite a lot. I liked her colour then, but I love the colour now so much more <3


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awesome thread!!







baby 8 weeks







11 months


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah 6weeks








Amberleah 20 weeks


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

There was a 'Then and Now' thread that had a lot of photos in it.
For some reason I can't find it. The search function just says
'Then' and 'Now' are common terms and omitted from the search :-?

Does anyone know where that is ?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance at 8 weeks:










Chance at 10 weeks:



















Chance at 14 weeks:










Chance now at almost 4 years old. You can see he still loves sleeping on his back. :lol:


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion 8-10 weeks









Lion 11 months









Penny 9 weeks









Penny 5 months


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

i just love all of their transformations.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> i just love all of their transformations.



Me too! Keep 'em comin.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy...around 10 weeks old









now 3 yrs old










Zari...about 6 weeks old










now 1 yr old










Bella...8 1/2 yrs old...quite bored with the whole subject...( we got her as an adult so no baby pics of her


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

wow, i am loving all of these pics!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I lost almost all of Lexie's baby pics in a crashed hard drive, so this is the only one I have. She is about 14 weeks here:










4 1/2 years old:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

These pictures are great! Really is fun for those of us with little ones still to see the grown up transformations. Thanks!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia's homecoming at 17 weeks old:



















Gia about 5 months old:










Gia at 7 months old:



















Gia at 3 1/2 years old:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade at 13 weeks old:




























Jade at 2 1/2 years old:


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

My Squiglet is now 10 months old... Here are a few pics of him growing: 

*Taken @ 3 days old:* 









*Taken @ 4 weeks old:*









*Taken @ 9 weeks old:*









*Squiglet (almost) all grown up!*









*(this one really shows his "heart" shaped spot that I just LOVE) *


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

I am loving all these pics of how much they change as they grow!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

coco at 9 weeks (the morning afer when we got her)










here smiling at 11 months


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 6098


View attachment 6099

1st pic bell @ 12 weeks 2nd pic bell @7months


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

i cant put cleo on here coz she's only a puppy..lovely seeing how much they change,i cant believe how much bell has changed,i didnt notice it until i look at her pics


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww they're so cute. My one friends boyfriend has a theory that whenever us women see anything that's tiny 'n cute, we must immediately start talking/squealing very quickly in a high pitched voice that only we understand.

Not that I'm trying to prove his theory or anything but after these 3 pages there've been lotsa squeaky 'omgitssolilomgzsocuuuute,'s coming from me.

Anyway here's my baby Lu. 7 weeks.









And my 2 year old Lu...


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

omg, I keep looking at these pics and it is making me broody! 
Matt keeps walking past and saying 'No' before I have even had a chance to say anything. grrr.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> omg, I keep looking at these pics and it is making me broody!
> Matt keeps walking past and saying 'No' before I have even had a chance to say anything. grrr.


OMG... I know how you are feeling, luckily I am looking at these at work so I can conspire without Mike looking over my shoulder. lol

:evil2:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I love this thread!! Look at your babies' transformations!! They all look gorgeous!

*Here's Hershey at 10 weeks old*























*Hershey now at 10 months old*


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> omg, I keep looking at these pics and it is making me broody!
> Matt keeps walking past and saying 'No' before I have even had a chance to say anything. grrr.


Hahah... i totally understand that feeling!!! 

The breeder that I got my Squiglet from is on my FaceBook friend list. She is always posting updates whenever she has a new litter, or gets a new pup for shows. I have to always restrain myself from messaging her right away asking her to reserve a new pup for me! :lol: Its hard though because they are sooooooooo adorable and I just know Squiglet would like having a chi-chi friend...


----------

